# SR20DET swapped 200sx - ECU Selection and OBD question



## Robb_ (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm pretty much a stranger when it comes to sr20's (I've worked on my buddy's sr swapped S14 and that's about it) so I'm a bit confused. Coming from the world of DSMs I HOPE my next purchase will get me out of the frequent-failures club so here we go!

I am looking at a Bluebird SR20DET swapped 200sx that needs an ECU. The gentlemen who I am speaking with says that the harness is from a 1998 Sentra SE-R (which is an SR20DE, correct?) so that would mean it's an OBDII harness since it's post 1995. Is that even possible for the bb SR20DET to speak with the OBDII reader when it comes time for an emissions inspection?

And the ultimate question I have: what ECU would be best to run in the car?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

i was able to run a 93 avnier sr20det in a 95 b14 (95-98 sentra/200sx) with a stock b14 ecu after putting the usdm injectors in. to get it to idle and be "dependable" you will probably haave to decide wiether you want to use a piggy back, stand alone, or reflash. I went with a ecu reflash JWT with a few map changes a z32 n60 maf, 370cc (original avnier/blue bird) injectors and a rear o2 simulator. I was given a orig ecu from a blue bird ecu with the engine but it did not plug in, the stock harness works with almost all the orginal sensors as long as it came with a sr20 block originally.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

It would be easier to get an avenir motor. Using all obd1 parts in an obd2 car is possible but its more effort than you need to make. Most of the time avenir motors are cheaper than bluebirds anyway.


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

As i said, i have a avnier in a 95 200sx se-r b14 obd2 car, all the b14 sensors (95-98 "obd2") are compatible with the actual long block of any sr20de and det avnier-g20-bluebird-sentra, Providing the car originally had an sr20-de, the se-r's, it uses the original tranny.
It can pass a plug in, but only if the above stated issues are dealt with and you will probably trip the engine light frequently enough that you will wanna buy a 75 buck code reader. I still believe a reflash is going to be the quickest most reliable and safe decisions, but all have their benefits.


----------



## ciclon1 (May 3, 2006)

intresting


----------



## kennonprua (Jul 12, 2010)

how would i go about getting an ecu reflash


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

kennonprua said:


> how would i go about getting an ecu reflash


You need to contact alfsentra on http://www.ga16forum.com


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

I used JWT JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGY, INC. / NISSAN PERFORMANCE / NISSAN RACING /INFINITI PERFORMANCE and i have also heard of "enthalpy" R.S. Enthalpy: Nissan ROM Tunes, ECU Reflashes and Dyno Tuning. Tampa Bay, Florida. which is cheaper but has less programs but also sell used ecus.


----------

